

The first read-later service - mh_
http://www.marco.org/2013/02/21/the-first-read-later-service

======
jasonpbecker
Bookmarks were the first "read-it-later"service. I think Marco has a good
reason to be pissed that someone else keeps staking a claim to the concept of
RIL as it exists today because they did a bookmark extension a few months
before he introduced, what is essentially the MVP these days for something
called a "read-it-later" service.

------
Scramblejams
FTA: "This is ancient history, and while it annoyed me at the time, I don’t
really care anymore."

Oh, but I think he does.

------
zensavona
This guy is the one of the most easily butthurt individuals on the Internet.

------
sayhitofrank
Sorry, but does this matter at all?

------
caseyf7
Both of these clowns should sit down and recognize Furl.net with its caching
feature beat both of them by many years (2003) and it was probably not the
first one.

